# B.: SEW MOVITRAC mit IBS



## master (18 November 2006)

Hallo,
Verkaufe SEW MOVITRAC Frequenzumrichter TYP: 3005-403-4-00
Eingang 3x400V 15,3A, Ausgang 3x400V 12A, 0,5-120HZ IP 20
Mit 500k Interbusanschaltung FFB 11.
Montage und Inbetriebnahmeanleitung vorhanden.
Bilder können bei Bedarf per e-Mail versendet werden


----------



## industrypart (16 April 2008)

*Habe Interesse an diesm Teil*

Hallo!
Habe Interesse an diesm Teil.
Bitte senden Sie Ihre Preisvorstellung.
Das gerät ist vollfunktionsfähig?
Mfg
Viktor Siebert
email: info@industrypart.com


----------



## master (16 April 2008)

Hallo,

leider ist der SEW schon lange vergeben.
Der Beitrag stammte vom 18.11.2006.

mfg
master


----------

